# Struktur hinzufügen



## NinJa49 (28. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe da mal so eine Frage, wie kann ich wie hier zu sehen ist eine Struktur hinzufügen bei Photoshop CS ?

Eine neue Ebene erstellen und etwas Struktur hinzufügen. (Risse, Brüche, Kratzer, was einem gerade so einfällt.) Auch hier ist ein Wacom unersetzlich.

http://www.pixtur.de/tut_ps_logos1.ger.html

Will nämlich ein Clanlogo für meinen Clan erstellen!

Danke für Antworten


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

Sofern kein WACOM zur Hand ist, kannst Du auch mal versuchen, Dir selber so ein Muster
(mit der Maus) zu erstellen. 

- Neue Datei in gewünschter Größe anlegen
- Bearbeiten --> Muster festlegen
- Bei der Ausgangsdatei den Fülleimer nehmen und mit dem vorgefertigtem Muster füllen.

Gruss Markus


----------



## NinJa49 (28. Januar 2005)

Und wie bekomme ich diese Risse hin, um die geht es mir ja... Das ich nur die Risse habe. 
Mit der Textur was drüber legen, ist ja nicht das Problem.


----------



## NinJa49 (29. Januar 2005)

Das sollte dann auch so in die Art von dem hier gehen

http://www.pixtur.de/img/tut_ps_logos1/img08.gif


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. Januar 2005)

Die musst du ganz einfach, der Perspektive entsprechend, einzeichnen. Pure Handarbeit


----------

